# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Dadels en rustig kunnen slapen

## Alie66

In dadels zit Triptofaan, door deze stof voel je je plezierig en slaperig. Als je dit een half uur voordat je gaat slapen eet, ben je rustig genoeg om goed in slaap te vallen.

Misschien ook een idee om dan beter door te slapen, eet voldoende fruit en groenten waar deze stof in zit, je kunt altijd googlen

----------


## sietske763

hallo Alie, 
ik heb supplementen met tryptofaan en met HTP5
nu heb ik laatst gehoord dat deze middelen niet goed zijn als je AD slikt omdat het op je hersenen werkt op het serotinine gehalte......
is dit waar?
heb het een paar dagen geprobeerd en werkelijk superslecht geslapen, of is dat toeval??
alvast bedankt ........

----------


## Alie66

Hoi Sietske, wat bedoel je met AD?
Ik ken die HTP5, ik heb er wel over gelezen. Het is geen toeval dat je slecht slaapt, je gebruikt dit middel waarschijnlijk omdat je al slecht sliep. Weet je Sietske, Je moet uitkijken om met een hoge dosis te beginnen. Elk lichaam is anders en reageert ook anders. Ik adviseer liever om bijvoorbeeld een halfje in te nemen of zelfs een kwart, want je lichaam krijgt een nieuw stofje, dus je lichaam gaat daar ook iets mee doen en protesteert. Ik weet verder niet jou leeftijd er kan natuurlijk ook iets anders spelen, heb jij bijvoorbeeld een ontsteking ergens? oriënteer je even op mijn site, misschien herken je dingen www.albican.nl 

Je mag altijd een vraag stellen, je bent welkom!
Groetjes,
Alie Vos

----------

